# Why I love homeschooling



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

So today my 7 yr old boy has decided he wants to be a doctor. He wants to learn all about the human body this week. I have now set aside this weeks plans in order to teach what he wants to learn. Wahoo! My favorite as well! A whole week medical themed studies. I'm sure I can drag this out much longer than a week, assuming he doesn't change his mind.


----------

